# PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

					PCGH mal anders: Der Trailer zu Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben zeigt, dass es John McClane in Stirb Langsam 5 ins kalte Russland verschlagen wird, genauer gesagt nach Moskau. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*


----------



## Seeefe (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Nein, ist er nicht


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

John McClane ist nicht zu Alt


----------



## Thornscape (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Also wenn ihr schon so eine reißerische Überschrift wählt, möchte ich auch etwas im Artikel darüber lesen. Wie ihr darauf kommt, ob es negative Ausreißer im Film gibt, die das darlegen etc.
Ansonsten wirkt das doch sehr wie BILD-Niveau.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Nö zu alt ist er bestimmt nicht, solche Rollen passen zu seinem Image. Es gibt ja auch andere Schauspieler die im höheren Alter solche Actionkracher machen. Ich freue mich schon richtig drauf


----------



## Rollora (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Nein, ist er nicht


 Rrrriiichtig!
Der zuständige Redakteur hat sich wohl Expendables 2 noch nicht angesehen, da sieht man, dass die guten "alten" noch nicht ZU alt sind.
Außerdem heißt es im deutschen ja "Stirb LANGSAM", also soll er doch möglichst alt werden in den Filmen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Sonst müsste der Film Stirb Schnell heissen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Stirb noch langsamer, das Vermächtnis der Gichthaken


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

der Film wird sicher wieder saugeil!


----------



## Cosmas (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*



Rollora schrieb:


> Rrrriiichtig!
> Der zuständige Redakteur hat sich wohl Expendables 2 noch nicht angesehen, da sieht man, dass die guten "alten" noch nicht ZU alt sind.
> Außerdem heißt es im deutschen ja "Stirb LANGSAM", also soll er doch möglichst alt werden in den Filmen



genau!

"ich hab kaum noch munition, ich komm zurück." - "Wie oft willste noch zurück kommen? ICH komm zurück!" "*Jippiayeh..."*


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Was für ne blöde Frage. Bruce is nie zu alt für irgendwas


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Man sollte nur die Reihe nicht weiter ausnudeln dann hilft selbst der beste Schauspieler nicht mehr. Man soll ja aufhören wenn es am Schönsten ist


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Wer denkt sich diese Fragen aus?  

Es ist Bruce Willis VERDAMMT der wird nicht älter! 
Weil: 
-er ein Mann ist!
-er ist Bruce Willis!

Als Strafe sollte der Schreiber dieses Artikels Stuntman für Bruce spielen!


----------



## Monte-Christo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Man sollte nur die Reihe nicht weiter ausnudeln dann hilft selbst der beste Schauspieler nicht mehr. Man soll ja aufhören wenn es am Schönsten ist


 
Das ist aber ja keine gängige Praxis.
Es wird nun mal in sämtlichen Branchen versucht, so viel Geld wie möglich aus einem Produkt herauszuholen. 

Außerdem finde ich den Trailer durchaus gelungen. 
Nur leider muss dann eine neue BD-Box her.


----------



## facehugger (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Ich nehm das dem Bruce auch heute noch ab, ein guter Wein bekommt auch im Alter erst seine richtige Reife

gruß


----------



## shootme55 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

So lang er nicht Sgt. Murtaugh zitiert is alles bestens, und der war schon wesentlich älter als er so einen sch*** abgezogen hat. 
Kennt ihr überhaupt noch Leathal weapon, oder seid ihr noch zu jung für den sch***???


----------



## facehugger (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr überhaupt noch Leathal weapon, oder seid ihr noch zu jung für den sch***???


Klar doch, ich erinnere mich immer wieder gern an die berühmte Klo-Szene aus Teil 2...

Gruß


----------



## migg (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Hi! aaah warum nicht..... das ist seine Paraderolle und die macht er super... wenige im Filmgeschäft bringen es fertig eine Fortsetzung immer wieder zu toppen bzw. sehr gut zu machen, selbst mit Krückstock oder Rollator John Maclane ist John Maclane würde mich auch sehr  über teil 6 / 7 und 8 freuen weil mann weis das es gute Fortsetzungen werden (die Fime sind Kult). meine meinung. mfg.


----------



## Citynomad (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Endlich wieder Die Hard! 

Bruce Willis (vor allem als John McClane) ist wie ein Whisky. Er ist rauchig, etwas torfig, vielleicht auch im Hals etwas kratzig, dafür aber einzigartig im Geschmack und mit jedem Schluck entdeckst du eine neue Geschmacksnuance oder lernst eine alte neu zu schätzen, kein Kenner würde jedoch jemals das Alter als Negativpunkt sehen.


----------



## docdent (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Oh Mann, Klasse! Ich schau mit Freunden gerade wieder mal die Quadrilogie an  !

Bruce Willis zu alt? Never ever!


----------



## Fexzz (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Das Bruce Willis noch nicht zu alt ist, hat man grade in "Looper" wieder gut gesehen. (Übrigens Empfehlung für alle Leute, die auf verwirrende Storys stehen! )


----------



## Eol_Ruin (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Ich hoffe inständig das der Film wieder an Teil 1-2 anknüpft.
Aber da sie ihm ja wieder einen "Buddy" an die Seite gestellt haben wirds wohl eher wie Teil 3 (geht noch) oder Teil 4 (BITTE NICHT !!!) werden. 

Aber wenigstens die Action-Szenen sollten realistischer sein wie in Teil 4.
Das mit dem Jet kämpft gegen Laster auf 50 Meter hoher Autobahn wahr so was von lächerlich. 
Den 4.Teil haben nur Oneliner von Bruce Willis halbwegs rausgerissen


Aber nun zum Thema:
Bruce Willis ist NICHT zu alt für Die Hard.
Es wäre sogar besser sich NUR auf ihn zu konzentrieren anstatt auf Teufel komm raus aus Die Hard 5 einen "Buddy Movie" machen zu wollen.


----------



## BikeRider (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Zu alt ist er sicherlich nicht.

Ich hoffe nur, dass der Film nicht vor schlecht gemachten, coolen Sprüchen überläuft.
Ich finde, dass schon im letzten Teil zu sehr mit Sprüchen gearbeitet wurde.


----------



## XXTREME (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

@ Schreiberling.....geh ins Bett, du bist müde !!! Bruce Willis zu alt für John Mc Lane....tzzzzzzzzz .


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Ich hätte gerne wieder einen Die Hard - Film im 80s-Style! Bin Ich blöd, bin Ich allein mit der Meinung, hab Ich ne Macke, oder sind alle Actionfilme der 70er, 80er und zum Teil auch noch der 90er irgendwie geiler, als die Filme der letzten 10 Jahre, die mit Special-Effekts quasi nur so um sich werfen? 
Ich bin wohl einfach altmodisch oder nicht wirklich offen für Neues^^ 

Aber zur Frage: Nein, Bruce Willis ist nicht zu alt! Chuck Norris ist auch schon 72 und spielt noch in The Expendables mit^^ Liam Neeson ist auch schon 60 und trotzdem noch fit wie ein Turnschuh. Und schaut euch mal JVC oder Dolph Lundgren an. Die sind auch schon 50 oder gar älter. Aber ansehen oder anmerken tut man ihnen das nicht. 

Und noch was: Angeblich soll es ja einen Film mit Stallone und de Niro geben. Einen Boxfilm. Ich bin gespannt 

Und nochmal: Nein, er ist nicht zu alt!!


----------



## Pas89 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Natürlich ist er nicht zu alt dafür. 
Ich schau mir lieber einen Film mit den "alten Herren" (z.B. The Expendables 2) an, als die öden Michael Bay Filme und freue mich auch schon auf Die Hard 5. 

Manches war eben doch früher besser und die Neuen können meiner Meinung nach nicht mit den alten Actionstars mithalten.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

@ Citynomad: Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen 
Cool, dann weiss ich ja nun auch schon, was ich im Februar im Kino gucken werde..

Go....Bruce....


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Ein Stirb Langsam Teil ohne Bruce Willis möchte ich nicht erst sehen und zu alt ist er nun auch wieder nicht. Bruce W. ist für mich noch immer einer der besten Schauspieler

mfg


----------



## Gamer090 (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Bruce Willis ist einfach ein toller Actionschauspieler und beim fünften Teil muss er einfach dabei sein ohne ihn geht Die Hard doch nicht. 

Release also genau am Valentinstag, passt doch.

Frau: Schatz was machen wir am Valentinstag?
Mann: Wir gehen ins Kino und schauen Stirb langsam 5
Frau: Vergiss es ich will was Romantisches
Mann: Ist doch romantisch wie Bruce Willis seine Gegner abschiesst.
Frau: Nein


----------



## Citynomad (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Actionfilme der 80er und 90er waren hart und blutig, da gab es Glasscherben und Krähenfüße die auf nackte Füße getroffen sind, zerfetzte Klamotten, Protagonisten die hinterher aussahen, als wären sie der Hölle entsprungen und nicht im Camaro an ihr vorbeigebraust, kernige Sprüche ("Kennst du schon den Ring Trick?"), echte Stunts (ohne Computer und Szenen die komplett vor ner grünen Leinwand gedreht wurden), richtige Muscle Cars, Babes mit üblen Frisuren und man konnte die Bösen nicht gleich an der Zigarette erkennen, weil alle geraucht haben.

John McClane ist irgendwie der Duke Nukem der Filmindustrie. Coole Sprüche, abgefahrene Action und immer wenn du denkst, dass die Serie entgültig tot ist kommt doch noch ein Teil.

PS: Stirb Langsam ist romantisch. John kämpft für (Ex-)Frau und Kinder und riskiert dabei mehrmals sein Leben... und das sogar zu Weihnachten! Wenn das nicht romantisch ist?!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

*Die Hard* - also der Erste Teil - ist für mich immer noch *der beste Action Film aller Zeiten*. Auch nach 30 maligem Ansehen wird er mir nie langweilig.

Man sollte allerdings unbedingt mindestens einmal die ungekürzte englische Version schauen.


----------



## Rollora (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Die Hard - Music Video - NEW 4th Verse! - YouTube


----------



## Supeq (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

Bruce Willis wird nicht älter, die Welt wird jünger!


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*



Rollora schrieb:


> Die Hard - Music Video - NEW 4th Verse! - YouTube


 
Tolles Musikvideo  Danke für den Link

Es erinnert mich an seinen besten Spruch, aus dem zweien Teil wenn ich richtig liege: "Jippiae Schweinebacke"  Schreibt man das so?


----------



## Pixy (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PCGH mal anders: Stirb langsam, Ein guter Tag zum Sterben - Ist Bruce Willis zu alt dafür?*

John McClane alias Bruce Willis ist nie zu alt.

Er ist erst zu alt, wenn er tatsächlich unter der Erde ruht.
Bis dahin, mögen aber noch Jahrzehnte vergehen.


----------

